# Introducing Our New Puppy Ruby!



## SuziG (Oct 8, 2011)

Now I have worked out how to upload photos, you can all see our beautiful little Ruby. She is the perfect puppy and has settled in to our busy family life. Devon our 2 year old working cocker is loving having her as a play mate. She chases him everywhere! Ruby is sleeping through the night in her crate and slopes off in there when shes tired. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SHE IS ADORABLE! and look how nice her coat is! 
Congratulations! and with a name like Ruby...you have picked the perfect colour of collar.


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ahhh she's beautiful & well done on uploading the pics. I haven't yet managed that! Have fun


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is so cute, soft and cuddly.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome SuziG & Ruby .. classy black cockapoo  

How is Ruby doing?


----------



## curlyhut (Sep 6, 2010)

Ruby looks gorgeous! Great photos. x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh she is yummy! How many more of the litter needs to join before we have the whole litter on here?


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

oh she is so gorgeous and a lovely glossy coat. Welcome :welcome:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That would be great  .. I think there were 10 pups, hey but I only had my eyes on one


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Ruby is a gorgeous glossy little girl! xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello and :welcome: SuzieG and lovely Ruby.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome - love the photo of Ruby and Devon together


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to both of you Suzie and Ruby


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hello! :ciao:

Ruby is adorable! Such a sweetie and what a lovely coat :love-eyes:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful glossy coat, she's stunning!

Turi x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

:welcome::welcome::welcome: to the ILMC family - we will enjoy seeing her
grow!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

They both look lovely ... is Ruby from working cocker too?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome and well done on such clear pictures of your lovely black girl, my dog is black and can't normally tell one end from the other in pictures!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awww she is lovely and nice to have another black cockapoo on the forum 

Brings back memories ............. enjoy


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

She is beautiful!! Well done on downloading photos I still have not managed to do that.


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

She's gorgeous! I do love a shiny black 'poo lol... but then again I am a little biased 

Kx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I see Ruby has a leaf in her mouth .. it must run in the family... Picnic is always running around with a leaf in her mouth.. oh and we have them all over the kitchen floor too  

How are Ruby and Devon getting on? 

Picnic likes to have her crate near Honey at night .... ahhhh


----------



## SuziG (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi JoJo, yes Ruby loves leaves, she chases them round and also brings them in the kitchen!! Devon and her are getting on great, she has started creeping in bed with him during the day and he lets her! Bless him. She has begun to stand her ground a bit more and they love tug of war with toys. Its so funny because he will drag her around! Ruby's crate is next to Devon's too and they go to bed and sleep through until we go down. She is definitely a perfect pup. Glad Picnic is doing fine too, loved her photos and update.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Personally I can see there being a black revival!
All these wonderful colours and variations but the beautiful heavy coats def seem more prevalent in the blacks. 
But that's the same with poodles too!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love black cockapoos .. classy coat


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruby is Bongo, Picnic and Eden's sister xxxx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

hi suzi and ruby,welcome,love karen and eden.xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ruby is beautiful  Such a lovely thick looking coat  x


----------

